# Rochester Park Pond



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

In that Rochester municipal park there is a pond in there, I was wondering what fish species are in there and also what do people catch the rainbow trout on in there?


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never seen a trout come out of there, mostly bluegills and bass. Some giant turtles in that pond.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Yah there's some rainbows in there. Also I heard something about pike being in there is that true


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Back when the old depot building held an Orvis flyshop, a kid caught a pike out of there north of 45 inches. I saw it in person. It was written up in the local paper at the time.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

So do you still think they're i there


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't think anything has changed significantly there. Why not? Spend a few hours with a minnow on a bob, and let us know what happened...


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I've caught bluegills, crappie, lm bass and a rainbow trout in that little pond. I didn't think their was any trout in there and was totally surprised. Mostly catch bluegills though. I think those bass see so much tackle thrown at them year after year that would make them very difficult to catch. I only caught 1 bass out of there cause I think I used something that they were not use to seeing.


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

In 95 I caught a 41inch pike. The next year I read about a kid that caught a 42 inch pike. I assumed it was the same one.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Hmm thanks for the info I'll have to try it out I might go tomorrow night or Sunday morning


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

bigjonbuck said:


> In 95 I caught a 41inch pike. The next year I read about a kid that caught a 42 inch pike. I assumed it was the same one.


Funny how that fish got bigger in my memory, I could have sworn it was around 46"! Anyhow, if I'm not mistaken, Curt (the guy who owned the flyshop) had the fish mounted for the kid, and the kid let him hang it in the shop for a while. I thought that was pretty cool.


----------

